# Reptiles Australasia Issue 3...



## Pythoninfinite (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone heard if RA Issue 3 has gone to print as promised the week before last . If so, it should be in subscribers hands now. As ex-editor I'm following the progress of this publication very closely, and I'm keen to know if subscribers will get their value for money.

Jamie


----------



## Erebos (May 20, 2012)

It will be out in the next week or two


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 20, 2012)

"The next week or two..." sounds very loose to me - has been the case for a month or more now...

Jamie

We're looking at Issue 3, due out in January 2012, it's now almost the end of May 2012 - five months late - are they still taking subscriptions? Issue four was due out in April... so what gives?

Jamie

We're talking issue three - due out in JANUARY 2012, when issue 4 was due out in April 2012, and there is no more info than "in the next week or two..." for issue three? Five months on...? Surely there is a firm print date and as a flow-on, a firm postal date for issue three by now?

Jamie


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 20, 2012)

I can't really help with any info, but I had to have a good giggle at the points you have provided Jamie.


----------



## Erebos (May 20, 2012)

Mate I don't print them so ease up!!!! I just got told that it's close. 

You would think you might just stop putting this crud out here And deal with your own issues. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 20, 2012)

I wasn't doing anything but asking for an update Brenton, and certainly not being critical of you in any way. I don't have any issues whatsoever with RA anymore - ceased contact with the whole kit & caboodle over 4 months ago, but I was just curious because in a thread a couple of weeks ago it was made clear that Issue 3 was going to print the week before last, and as the first editor (for 2 issues) I have, understandably, a founding interest in the publication and its subscribers

I don't put "crud out here" by the way, if a query such as this is a problem, then so be it.

Jamie


----------



## hrafna (May 20, 2012)

here i thought there were issues with how the mag was originally funded??? along with the legal issues that were going on? would love to hear if it is actually still going ahead?


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2012)

The two magazines I have already received have been lovely....really high quality...but I have to say I wish they were as reliable to receive as Scales and Tails which is always on time.

I understood when the first few issues were slow...but I would ahve thought the magazine would have got it's act together by now..........

I would like to renew my subscription next year.....I guess only time will tell if I feel confident enough to.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 21, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> The two magazines I have already received have been lovely....really high quality...but I have to say I wish they were as reliable to receive as Scales and Tails which is always on time.I understood when the first few issues were slow...but I would ahve thought the magazine would have got it's act together by now..........I would like to renew my subscription next year.....I guess only time will tell if I feel confident enough to.


I wouldn't give them anymore money until you have all the issues you have paid for. Don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## richardsc (May 21, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> The two magazines I have already received have been lovely....really high quality...but I have to say I wish they were as reliable to receive as Scales and Tails which is always on time.
> 
> I understood when the first few issues were slow...but I would ahve thought the magazine would have got it's act together by now..........
> 
> I would like to renew my subscription next year.....I guess only time will tell if I feel confident enough to.





be intersting to see if your first years subscription is finalised by next year let alone the second years subscription,lol


----------



## Snowman (May 21, 2012)

My issue is that I paid for a subscription. Re-imburse me or give me what I paid for. Maybe a class action should be taken if they don't deliver. I do not like being ripped off!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 21, 2012)

No one does Snowman. Have you tried asking for a refund? 
If we were nearly six months behind on an issue I would expect that alarm bells would be ringing everywhere.

Actually it's longer than six months isn't it? 
Issue 1 was July 2011, Issue 2 should have been October 2011, Issue 3 should have been January 2012, and then Issue 4 should have been April 2012 ..... Then we are back to July 2012 for the start of a new subscription.


----------



## Jay84 (May 21, 2012)

Wow, seems like karma is making its move? 

I don't claim to know what has happened behind the scenes with this magazine, but when you hear the same story told time and time again there has to be some truth to it? 

I'm glad I stuck to my instinct and didn't subscribe.


----------



## SA_Goannas (May 21, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> No one does Snowman. Have you tried asking for a refund?
> If we were nearly six months behind on an issue I would expect that alarm bells would be ringing everywhere.
> 
> Actually it's longer than six months isn't it?
> Issue 1 was July 2011, Issue 2 should have been October 2011, Issue 3 should have been January 2012, and then Issue 4 should have been April 2012 ..... Then we are back to July 2012 for the start of a new subscription.



Granted there's obviously a tonne of issues with RA. Their credibility, particularly that of the head honcho, is beyond a joke. But personally I find that when the owner of the opposition to RA also jumping on the bandwagon, as you do on this forum & others, it's pretty poor form. Everyone, including me, knows your mag is reliable & is a top notch publication, there's no need to lower yourself to the level of your competitor, regardless of the bad blood between you both. Let it go, he'll hang himself if he hasn't already.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 21, 2012)

SA-Goannas, you know before I even commented in the above post, I gave a lot of thought to whether I would or not, but in the end I decided that it was my responsibility to do so. I have to say that no matter what sort of magazine it is whether reptile related, women's issues, pet magazine, whatever ... my points are valid and as a publisher it's my responsibility to stay alert and voice concern if needed. It alarms me to see any reptile magazine having difficulty.
You have no idea how much backlash we had to cope with when Reptiles Australia went down a few years ago. Subscribers lost their money and became alarmed about subscribing to reptile magazines in general and we had the task of building up people's confidence in subscribing to reptile magazines again. We've spent the last couple of years successfully doing just that, so yes as a herp enthusiast I am concerned, but even more so, as a publisher I'm extremely concerned.


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 21, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Wow, seems like karma is making its move?
> 
> I don't claim to know what has happened behind the scenes with this magazine, but when you hear the same story told time and time again there has to be some truth to it?
> 
> I'm glad I stuck to my instinct and didn't subscribe.



I'm with you on that one Jay, I have the same thoughts and feel that karma has shown itself.


----------



## Revell13 (May 21, 2012)

Snowman said:


> My issue is that I paid for a subscription. Re-imburse me or give me what I paid for. Maybe a class action should be taken if they don't deliver. I do not like being ripped off!



Sarcasm is hard to portray over the internet (or in text messages) help me out here?


----------



## Sdaji (May 21, 2012)

For a moment I had the same thought about Joy's post, thinking it was a bit of a low blow, but then I realised she did have a good reason to be saying what she did. I was involved with Reptiles Australia for a number of years, didn't like where it was going and had issues with what was going on (I won't go into detail) so washed my hands of it. Less than a year later it went down (which actually surprised me at the time). In my position I saw a lot of what was going on, it didn't just affect the people at fault or even just the people like myself who had been involved with Reptiles Australia but had done no wrong, but it also (unfairly) rubbed off on Scales and Tails because it shook consumer confidence. Not everyone understands the situation as well as the ones who watch it closely. 

I would not go out of my way to publicly badmouth anyone from Reptiles Australia or Reptiles Australasia whether they deserve it or not, but sometimes it's necessary to make it clear that your situation is unrelated to someone else's problem, because otherwise people will lump you in the same category or make certain assumptions simply because they don't know any better. Never underestimate the ability of the reptile community to create a fictional story which makes someone look bad!

I don't think Joy was being at all malicious. Frankly, she doesn't have any need to bring out the daggers here anyway.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 21, 2012)

Thank you Sdaji for seeing things as they are.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2012)

No worries, it's easy for people who have been involved in the reptile magazine scene, but hopefully others will get a bit of an understanding too. It's obviously an easy situation for people to misinterpret.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 22, 2012)

I certainly ended up with a lot of egg on my face with my blind support of this publication, but as Sdaji suggests happened to him with Reptiles Australia, serious concerns emerged for me as time went on. Actually, the publication wasn't the problem - it had huge potential, but was probably doomed from the outset for reasons not related to the magazine itself.

I've learned a serious lesson or two in the past year 

Still no answer to the question I posed in this thread?

Jamie


----------



## bk201 (May 22, 2012)

You guise are annoying you make people look bad but wont give us the dirt on the situation...


----------



## Waterrat (May 22, 2012)

bk201 said:


> You guise are annoying you make people look bad but wont give us the dirt on the situation...



LOL If you post like that again (your brilliant English), you may get some dirt.


----------



## hrafna (May 22, 2012)

bk201 said:


> You guise are annoying you make people look bad but wont give us the dirt on the situation...



you didn't ask nicely!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 22, 2012)

bk201 said:


> You guise are annoying you make people look bad but wont give us the dirt on the situation...



The intention of the thread was to enquire whether issue 3 of Reptiles Australasia is any closer to publication than it was when promises were made that it would be going to print "in a week or two" as was suggested some weeks ago, along with issue 4 "soon thereafter..." Or if it is in fact defunct at this point in time. There have been promises aplenty for the past 5 months, but none of them have been kept. Although I terminated my association with RA in early January, as editor of the first two issues, and therefore still closely linked by some to the publication, I think it's only fair that those members here who forked out for quite expensive subscriptions need to know asap what the prospects of them getting their four paid-for magazines, so that they can take whatever action is open to them to retrieve their money.

People make themselves look bad bk201, but this is about the magazine, nothing else.

Jamie


----------



## Poggle (May 22, 2012)

Joy and Sdaji,

I wholeheartingly agree with you both. Consumer SALES plummeted after the last down turn, and Joy i do praise you on the efforts of the S&T team. I had some invested interest in RA and i was a little bit shocked initially but then i was informed of some information. I would like to see people get their issues. At the end of the day i would like to see the magazine survive with in a "POSITIVE" way only. All the nonsense with it needs to stop.

Those concerned about Joys response.. let me give you a scenerio..... you bredd GTPS, so do others, suddenly the others are all diseased and alot of people lost money on them, would you trust more of these??

Good luck getting your answers people and your editions.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 22, 2012)

Is the magazine a sponsor of APS? If not, given they're a commercial entity, how on earth are we allowed to even talk about them and surely this thread needs to be deleted??

Rules is rules people....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 22, 2012)

I don't think anyone's breaking the rules if enquiring about the whereabouts of their magazine or the viability of subscriptions - it's perfectly valid question if your expected product, and one which has been paid for, is over 5 months late.

The owner of the magazine is a member here and frequently online - he would be well able to address members' and subscribers' concerns as expressed here.

Jamie


----------



## hrafna (May 22, 2012)

taken from the mag's facebook page.

[h=6]Reptiles Australasia[/h]March 19http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/#

Dear Subscribers,

We are facing a massive hurdle in delivering future issues. However, we are committed to developing the magazine and will not be deterred.

As planned, we were endeavouring to do an article on “Reptile DNA”. As it turned out, our story took a certain path and we discovered that legally held animals had been seized and disposed of by wildlife authorities on the basis of falsified... DNA reports. 

On February 15, 2012 NSW NPWS and heavily armed New South Wales Police executed 5 search warrants on premises in Sydney and seized all of our computers and storage media. The applicant for 3 search warrants was the same person we allege falsified DNA reports.

NSW NPWS also seized 14 Carphodactylus laevis. A further warrant was executed on February 29, 2012 and 15 sub-adult albino Morelia spilota were confiscated. No charges have been laid or are expected to be laid in relation to any wildlife and we are seeking the return of our property including our computers and storage media.

We shall have the next issue of the magazine published as soon as practicable and will maintain the same high quality of production and content.

Thankyou for supporting us whilst we overcome this hurdle,

Neil Simpson
CEO Reptiles Australasia

not sure of any updates since this was posted on march 19.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 22, 2012)

This took place 5 months ago, so it should be clear by now when Issue 3 can go to print.

Jamie


----------



## hrafna (May 22, 2012)

or these "hurdles" are bigger than expected???


----------



## Stevo2 (May 22, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I don't think anyone's breaking the rules if enquiring about the whereabouts of their magazine or the viability of subscriptions - it's perfectly valid question if your expected product, and one which has been paid for, is over 5 months late.
> 
> The owner of the magazine is a member here and frequently online - he would be well able to address members' and subscribers' concerns as expressed here.
> 
> Jamie



Jamie, just because you think so doesnt mean it's not breaking the rules.



> Advertising Rule 4 - Any promotion and advertisement of businesses must be approved by Administrator.
> APS site rules & Administration dont encourage threads concerning businesses that are not sponsors of APS.
> 
> If you have any queries concerning non sponsor businesses or websites please contact them directly for an answer to your question and please do not post these queries on threads on this forum as it violates Advertising Rule 4 above by advertising these businesses by promoting discussion about them on this forum.
> ...



The rules appear much clearer than when the next mag is coming out...


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2012)

RA are or were a sponsor. I've seen the banner. But if there was any issues about this thread the mods would have deleted it by now.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 22, 2012)

Yup, cool - just found the sponsor page and they're listed as a sponsor. 

Crack on!!


----------



## Wally (May 22, 2012)




----------



## cement (May 22, 2012)

hrafna said:


> or these "hurdles" are bigger than expected???



This could quite possibly be the case.
I have heard the same about the confiscations, and other matters that no doubt shouldn't come up here, but this thread is really sounding like a veiled attack.
If events have occurred that force the closure of a business, then yes people will lose out. But if we are only talking about a couple of hundred bucks at most (i didn't subscribe so I don't know what was paid for a subscription) then take it on the chin and learn from the experience.
Well meaning businesses go down all the time, and usually take a hell of a lot more then a measly mag subscription. I have been in business and around for a while and seen plenty of what happens in this world, and I am seriously astounded sometimes at the pettiness of reptile people.
"class action"???
I was given a copy of the first mag and I thought it was great. It was a bit different to the usual hobby stuff and had a lot of potential especially for the people who enjoy natural ecology over the pretty pattern brigade.
Life goes on.
Economically it has been a crap last year and it affects different people in different ways.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2012)

cement said:


> ,but this thread is really sounding like a veiled attack.
> If events have occurred that force the closure of a business, then yes people will lose out. But if we are only talking about a couple of hundred bucks at most (i didn't subscribe so I don't know what was paid for a subscription) then take it on the chin and learn from the experience.



Agreed.I also think the ones bleating about it aren't even subscribers anyway.Keep grinding those axes guys as it says as much about you than it does about the person at the center of it all.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 13, 2012)

So did everyone receive their mags?:lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 13, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> So did everyone receive their mags?:lol:


No one got the 3rd issue, it never went to the publishers. If you subscribed see this thread as you may be charged more money with recieving what you paid for. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tiles-australiasia-yearly-subcription-187045/


----------



## Snowman (Jul 13, 2012)

I got an email saying my yearly subscription had been canceled. No mention of refund for the previous years missing additions though.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 13, 2012)

The chances of getting a partial refund, I would say, are slim (let's say emaciated...) to nil. Considering the warnings I had from many people, and with the benefit of hindsight, I was stupid to have ever become involved in this project. Knowing what I know now, it was never going to go even a full year. The entire thing was built on quicksand and surrounded by such massive and deceptive hype... and I believed it all... for a while. 

I apologise to those who ordered the product in good faith, given the endorsements it received from me last year.

I could make several large omelettes from the amount of egg I've scraped off my face !

Jamie


----------



## Snowman (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldnt worry about it Jamie. I'm one of the people who did there $ on a subscription and I hold no ill will. It's the risk we take when subscribing to a new venture. It's sad you had to go through what you did with the magazine and I'm sure everyone understands that the end result has had nothing to do with you. You win some and you lose some.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Trent. It's just frustrating that my b.u.l.l.s.h.i.t detector was faulty for so long. I took everything at face value for months... not usual for someone as old and cynical as I am !

Jamie


----------



## william_blakers (Jul 22, 2012)

What annoys me about this whole thing is that when Reptiles Australasia first appeared I saw a lot of flak about the magazine itself and its quality on the forums. I received a bit of it when I wrote a post on what I liked about it. A lot of this flak appeared to be coming from Scales and Tails supporters who seemed (to me at least) to oppose the magazine on petty matters that I think were really disguised attempts at just bad mouthing an opposing magazine. At no stage did I see any posts that would have indicated that they knew "something" about the people running it that would indicate that all was not right. Now i dont know how concerned I should be about the fact that the owner has apparently been raided by police, as i understand it virtually all the old hands at one stage or another were committing illegal acts due to the draconian laws(coming from WA I know what they felt).If Neil has done something dodgy with reptiles then he is silly for allowing it to interfere with the mag ,he should have kept the mag and his hobby entirely separate. On the matter of late issues, well i'll hand it to the S&T team they have always delivered on time, even the old Reptiles Australia would be late on more than one occasion. As for refunds I lodged an appeal with Paypal(as this was the method I payed) they got in touch with Neil and he has since offered to give me a refund if I wish, but stated he still has every intention of trying to get more issues out. So my question to all subscribers out there is this, Have any of you asked for a refund and not received one?<br>
<br><br>


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 23, 2012)

william_blakers said:


> …. A lot of this flak appeared to be coming from Scales and Tails supporters who seemed (to me at least) to oppose the magazine on petty matters that I think were really disguised attempts at just bad mouthing an opposing magazine.…


The new magazine incorporated a lot stories based on overseas material. As I recall, the main complaint, from those who voiced their disappointment, was in respect of that. Irrespective, you are drawing a long bow to arrive at the above conclusions. For example, how do you know these comments did not come from Reptiles Australia readers who were hoping for the magazine to be resurrected? 

It would be better if stuck with the facts and left tenuous opinions based on personal perceptions out of it.

In reference to the comments made by *Cement* and *Ramsayi* , they might have a couple of hundred dollars to throw away but I certainly don’t. It would seem they are comfortable with subscriptions being taken for some time after the police raid and the string of broken promises as to the production and availability of issues that has gone of for months. As for “well-meaning businesses” that go down, they stop trading once they recognise they are insolvent. But to continue to trade once you know you are in trouble is both immoral and illegal. 


A few petty thoughts from a petty reptile person.
Blue


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 23, 2012)

It would be great if there was a little more competition in the Australian market, I really enjoyed reading Reptiles Australia and the photos alone made Reptiles Australasia a good buy. 
I'm not having a dig here but I can't say I am a fan the only Australian magazine left, I feel my $11 is better spent on overseas magazines which have 10 times the content with half the ads.


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 23, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> It would be great if there was a little more competition in the Australian market, I really enjoyed reading Reptiles Australia and the photos alone made Reptiles Australasia a good buy.
> I'm not having a dig here but I can't say I am a fan the only Australian magazine left, I feel my $11 is better spent on overseas magazines which have 10 times the content with half the ads.



No hard feelings taken on that point Tumbleweed as long as you understand that while there are people out there that would rather support the overseas magazines we will have to keep the amount of ads that we've got in S&T Aust. to keep it running for the Australian hobby. Hope that makes sense and I'm not having a dig either as I also get some of the OS mags but given a choice I always buy Australian products first when I can.


----------



## Colin (Jul 23, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> It would be great if there was a little more competition in the Australian market, I really enjoyed reading Reptiles Australia and the photos alone made Reptiles Australasia a good buy.
> I'm not having a dig here but I can't say I am a fan the only Australian magazine left, I feel my $11 is better spent on overseas magazines which have 10 times the content with half the ads.



I buy Scales & Tails from the newsagent in the city near where I work and have the complete set from issue 1. The overseas magazines they also have there are interesting but in my opinion have way more advertisements and are not as good a quality in general both in content or manufacture as Scales & Tails. and most of the articles in the overseas magazines are very general and not that informative in my view. I used to buy these overseas magazines all the time many years ago when they were all that was available for the reptile enthusiast but dont find them value for money these days or that interesting. Just my opinion.

I personally dont find Scales & Tails has over the top advertisements and the quality of the articles that are topical to keeping and breeding reptiles in Australia are excellent quality. 

besides $10-11 every two months is nothing these days for people with a passion about their hobby.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with you Colin, the overseas mags I have found are riddled with adds and the print quality dismal at best


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been pretty close to the action with RA since its inception, so some may view my opinions as somewhat subjective... However, RA was launched facing a cliff with the engine running, in gear but with a foot on the clutch... instead of changing into reverse and backing away from the cliff, the clutch was dropped at Issue 1, and by the time Issue 2 came out, it was at maximum revs and in top gear... and over it went! I smile ironically when I think of this - it reminds me of Thelma & Louise ... a relentless but absolutely inevitable rush to the abyss . I was in the passenger seat, hated the driving, so jumped out just in time... got a few scratches and bruises, but I'm sure I'll survive lol.

I think there's value in any authoritative publication, regardless of origin, but S&T fills a very important niche for keepers in this country, and you can rely on it to be on time every issue.

Jamie


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 23, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> In reference to the comments made by *Cement* and *Ramsayi* , they might have a couple of hundred dollars to throw away but I certainly don’t. It would seem they are comfortable with subscriptions being taken for some time after the police raid and the string of broken promises as to the production and availability of issues that has gone of for months.A few petty thoughts from a petty reptile person.Blue



Bluetongue1,I don't know how you came to that conclusion.My comment was towards certain people making out they were victims in the whole episode then banging on incessantly about being hard done by as you probably already know anyway,so don't try and twist what I wrote.The entire episode is pretty pathetic from all directly involved.


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the personal aspect of S&T. Nice to see some people in contributing to articles that you do actually know.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Bluetongue1,I don't know how you came to that conclusion.My comment was towards certain people making out they were victims in the whole episode then banging on incessantly about being hard done by,as you probably already know anyway,so don't try and twist what I wrote.The entire episode is pretty pathetic from all directly involved.


First time in ages l can sit back with a cup of coffee and not have to squint to read LOL......solar17 (baden)


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2012)

Whilst S&T is a good read and definitely better than a lot of the O/S magazines available in most newsagents, it is still not great and in my opinion is only considered the best magazine for Australia because, well, it is the *only* magazine in Australia at present..

What does it say about S&T magazine when RA only had *2* issues and was already getting regarded as the *best* reptile magazine in Australia by many keepers, both new and old..?

Regardless of what has happened to the person(s) running the magazine, this had no effect on the content and quality of both issues which was made obvious by keepers' reactions/thoughts on the mag. Yes a lot of people complained about too much exotic content etc. but it's just common sense to assume that a magazine which was titled "Reptiles Austral*asia*" was not going to contain images, articles and ads that were 100% Australian, as it was aimed at an international market as opposed to an Australian only market...

I purchase a S&T magazine every now and then, and whilst it is a _good_ read, I am still yet to be persuaded to subscribe - whereas I was ready and willing to subscribe to RA after the 1st issue... If RA didn't go down as quickly as it did, then S&T would have been in big trouble by a magazine that was to be delivered only 4 times a year. And judging by the many posts made by S&T during the time of RA's apparent demise (more posts in that week than they had in a few months or so...), one could only assume they felt this as well and were threatened.

P.S I am in absolutely no way affiliated with any of the magazines mentioned, so the above is an extremely unbiased opinion.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

Regardless of the relative qualities of both magazines, effective promotion of RA was almost non-existent, and subscriptions were dismal - not surprising when you consider RA Issue 2 was almost 4 months late. You can't blame people for being skeptical.

I don't believe there was any threat to S&T - the respective markets were very different. RA was not going to go be a husbandry magazine by any measure. Subscription to one or the other was very unlikely to become an either/or situation.

I think I just became a "certain person" !

Jamie


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2012)

Late or not Jamie, the point I was making is that there was a lot of talk going around that RA was the best herp magazine to hit Australian shelves in a long time after just 2 issues (even though issue #2 was late..) by many keepers of all ages and experiences - which to me, says something about S&T magazine.

As for being skeptical about the magazine after an extremely late issue, subscribers were definitely within their right to be. But had that issue, and every other thereafter, come out on time, then it would have been a totally different scenario and I do believe it could & would have put a dent in S&T..

Yes S&T and RA's content were different, I completely agree that their respective markets were different and reach out to different levels/genre of keepers, but given the choice between S&T which is issued monthly(?) compared to RA being issued only 4 times a year (on time), even though their subscription price is of higher value for less issues, I would pick RA without hesitation and know many others who would go the same way.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Late or not Jamie, the point I was making is that there was a lot of talk going around that RA was the best herp magazine to hit Australian shelves in a long time after just 2 issues (even though issue #2 was late..) by many keepers of all ages and experiences - which to me, says something about S&T magazine.
> 
> As for being skeptical about the magazine after an extremely late issue, subscribers were definitely within their right to be. But had that issue, and every other thereafter, come out on time, then it would have been a totally different scenario and I do believe it could & would have put a dent in S&T..
> 
> Yes S&T and RA's content were different, I completely agree that their respective markets were different and reach out to different levels/genre of keepers, but given the choice between S&T which is issued monthly(?) compared to RA being issued only 4 times a year (on time), even though their subscription price is of higher value for less issues, I would pick RA without hesitation and know many others who would go the same way.



I know what you're saying Sam, but for me it was a matter of different strokes for different folks really. I agree totally that the quality of the first two issues of RA was fantastic, but the costs associated with maintaining that quality meant that there was a huge imperative to get circulation numbers up to cover the outlay for that quality. There seemed to be a belief that the magazine would just sell itself from day one, but largely the only significant promotion of RA was done right here on APS and very little anywhere else. It was hoped that the product would automatically sell itself overseas in large numbers as well, but of course to do this it needed focused promotion in a range of markets, and this never happened. Added to this was the conscious decision made by the owner that it not be sold off the shelf in newsagents etc, to maintain some sort of exclusivity. This was also a fatal error - if people had been able to pick it up and have a look at it across the country and OS, the subscription/cashflow story might have been very different.

Jamie


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2012)

The promotion and advertisement of RA might have been minimal, but there were bound to be some flaws as with any new company regardless of who's running it.

As you mentioned, they tried to maintain some sort of exclusivity which could well be a reason for the lack of advertisement. In which case it might not have necessarily been a bad thing to try out right from the start. Advertising it on the forums was obviously a way to get hobbyists involved and for us to know it is out there before placing it on a newsagents shelf for anyone to pick up.

If more issues were in the works and they felt they needed more subscribers in order to maintain the quality of the magazine, they could have then chosen to put more effort into advertising the company and magazine more in order to do so..


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 23, 2012)

Beleive me ... Reptiles Australasia was made available to many prominent Herpetologists and Wildlife Organisations, as well as other interested folk 

(without cost to them and by courtesy of the owner) and received EXCELLENT comment. Not one negative remark came back.

It was marketed in a different way I beleive.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> The promotion and advertisement of RA might have been minimal, but there were bound to be some flaws as with any new company regardless of who's running it.
> 
> As you mentioned, they tried to maintain some sort of exclusivity which could well be a reason for the lack of advertisement. In which case it might not have necessarily been a bad thing to try out right from the start. Advertising it on the forums was obviously a way to get hobbyists involved and for us to know it is out there before placing it on a newsagents shelf for anyone to pick up.
> 
> If more issues were in the works and they felt they needed more subscribers in order to maintain the quality of the magazine, they could have then chosen to put more effort into advertising the company and magazine more in order to do so..



Sam, the past is littered with "what ifs," "could haves" & "should haves" but ultimately, the magazine had no future from day one. It was really only a concept that, with some luck and quite a bit of pushing, made it to two issues. There simply was not the infrastructure or the management skill to keep it going, outgoings were potentially huge, and income wasn't anywhere near what it may have been if things were done differently. But that's all water under the bridge now...

Our lives, no doubt, could be very different with the benefit of hindsight.

Jamie


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2012)

Jamie, I agree that the above mentioned points (lack of infrastructure, management etc.) are essential for any business (new and old) to be successful and grow. If it is all "what ifs", "could haves" etc. then why do these threads keeping getting bumped or appearing..?

If RA truly is gone, with 0% chance of it ever getting revived/resurrected, then these threads are nothing but a sad reminder of what a great reptile magazine "could have" been, along with a few whinges here and there.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Jamie, I agree that the above mentioned points (lack of infrastructure, management etc.) are essential for any business (new and old) to be successful and grow. If it is all "what ifs", "could haves" etc. then why do these threads keeping getting bumped or appearing..?
> 
> If RA truly is gone, with 0% chance of it ever getting revived/resurrected, then these threads are nothing but a sad reminder of what a great reptile magazine "could have" been, along with a few whinges here and there.



It has gone Sam, it will never be resurrected unless someone else with deep pockets picks up the wreckage and patches up the damage to the brand. I'm sure it will be evident in due course why it has bitten the dust, but for the moment we have to wait. 

It certainly could have been great, but sadly, it never reached first base.

J


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Ramsayi*, Why the large type? Is your computer still showing my posts in larger than normal font? Was it better for a while? Or are you just feeling sensitive about my comment? I would appreciate you at least letting me know the issue.

Blue


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2012)

Mark was only joking Mike... he's got a fabulous sense of humour... lol !

J


----------



## Retic (Jul 23, 2012)

The problem with RA was that given the history of the man at the helm it was more or less doomed to failure from the start, it seemed to be only a matter of time before it all went pear shaped which is exactly what happened. This has nothing to do with my links to S&T's but it was clear to many how things were going to go. 



Pythoninfinite said:


> It has gone Sam, it will never be resurrected unless someone else with deep pockets picks up the wreckage and patches up the damage to the brand. I'm sure it will be evident in due course why it has bitten the dust, but for the moment we have to wait.
> 
> It certainly could have been great, but sadly, it never reached first base.
> 
> J


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 23, 2012)

Due to several misleading comments, I think it's time that I set the record straight here regarding our association/disassociation with Reptiles Australasia, although it's really no-one else's business except mine and the person who currently calls himself the 'CEO'.

If we choose to continue to pursue it, we have legal action pending against this person with regard to his actions, so therefore I'll only set out the basic details.

Let me just say this, despite what has been said, the concept for the new magazine was in actual fact mine. I have witnesses, as well as paperwork to prove this. How the current 'CEO' became involved and managed to gain control is part of the whole legal matter and not open for discussion with the general public. The original idea was that RA was to be a 'sister' magazine to Scales & Tails Australia, catering to the other part of the market. It was intended that it would contain the talks from the Symposium that would be held each year, along with scientific articles, and herp photography, and we were going to publish it bi-monthly, in the off month to that of Scales & Tails Australia. It was later decided to make it quarterly instead.

In the early part of 2011, I started speaking with quite a few of my peers in the hobby about our plans, and they too were eagerly awaiting the release of our new magazine. The original release date was set for April 2011. Just to set the record straight further, the layout of the new RA magazine and the very first issue was originally put together by a team made up of the Scales & Tails Australia team (myself, Troy, Denver, Romana, Paula and Jamie) with the addition of the current self appointed 'CEO' of RA. This then became the new RA team. We had the first issue originally down as due for release in April 2011, but this date kept having to be pushed back further and further for different reasons. Jamie (who we had appointed as the editor of the new mag), will verify all this as fact as well because we were both working on it consistently during the early part of 2011...... By the time that the current 'CEO' and Jamie actually flew up to Ipswich for a 'pre release' meeting with Troy, Romana, Paula, and myself in May 2011, just prior to sending the new mag to print, (I was in discussions with a printing company in Brisbane at the time), Romana had it all completed and it just needed a few final bits of tweaking. 

It was during this time though that things started to go pear shaped. We were starting to smell a rat and noticing a lot of inconsistencies. We began asking certain relevant questions which weren't being answered to our satisfaction, and things weren't quite adding up the way that they should have been and we were really starting to get nervous!

Bottom line is that, because I was too trusting and naive, and didn't listen to Troy & Denver's advice, the new magazine that was to be the Scales & Tails 'sister' magazine was taken out from under me. For legal reasons, I'm not going into any more details as to how this was done, but in hindsight, thank goodness it was! Otherwise it would have become a worse nightmare for us than it already is. 

What's that saying about laying down with dogs....... you get fleas..... well I've learnt my lesson. The only people that I will ever be in any sort of business with from now on will be my own family. 

Hopefully this will clear up this matter once and for all. 

Cheers
Joy


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank god that the truth is allowed out to clear up some of this B/S without it being pulled and members of the site being banned. 
RA was a great idea and it's a real shame that while the S&T team were putting the first issue together someone 'Now the so called CEO' was instead setting everything up to try and do the sneaky and pinch it all for himself. Nice way to support the hobby.


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2012)

How about you guys pinch it back? You'll have my cash.


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im just so glad that the TRUTH is finally being seen and heard by more than just your closest friends... We were there with you all the way watching and admiring you for your genius and determination to make this new venture come true.. Then standing by in support as your dream was stolen from under you.... It was heartbreaking after everything the whole Scales team had put into this magazine to watch it being dragged from your grasp... You all stood tall and held your heads high through the whole messy episode... You never stooped to the level of some, slandering and bitching about them openly... At the end of the day you are definitely the better people for the proffessional way you conducted yourselves.... You have moved forward in leaps and bounds with your current magazine as well as with your new exciting ventures.... Some people are here for the long haul.. others are just fleeting by leaving a destructive trail behind them.... I know who has my support..... Keep up the great work Scales & Tails xxx


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 24, 2012)

I think many of us have learned a salutary lesson here - include me in that. I still find it hard to believe how relentlessly naive I was... I must be a tool . But I guess I was a useful tool for a while...

Jamie


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jul 24, 2012)

After Joy's post, I've certainly learned something about the character of the people involved with RA. People can make all the excuses they want but the fact that they were able to justify their actions in the first place speaks volumes about their integrity.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 24, 2012)

If that was aimed at me, I'm not, and have not, made any excuses. If I'm in the wrong I'll cop it on the chin. As in most specialist areas, and especially on forums like this, be it dogs, cats, horses or reptiles, there are plenty of haters, and I've got my fair share, gathered over time for one reason or another. I'm not remotely interested in resetting their appreciation parameters - couldn't care less.

Jamie


----------



## zulu (Jul 24, 2012)

Finnished now,stop punnishing yourselfs,move on,whats done is done.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 24, 2012)

zulu said:


> Finnished now,stop punnishing yourselfs,move on,whats done is done.



Amen to that Col!

J


----------



## saximus (Jul 24, 2012)

So, Joy and Troy, if it was your idea to begin with, will you guys be considering attempting this again with a more trustworthy group of people or is it too difficult to start over?


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jamie you have appologised to the people that needed to hear it.... Its time now that you stop punishing yourself.... We all learnt some very important things through this.. one being the importance to forgive and move ahead rather than dwell on what was.... There is no need for you to keep saying IM SORRY...... There were so many blinded by this guy and are starting to see his true colors now.... Let is be a lesson learnt and walk with your head held high..... It may take a fool to be sucked in by someones bad ways... but it takes a real person to be able to walk away, appologise and move forward in life....


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> So, Joy and Troy, if it was your idea to begin with, will you guys be considering attempting this again with a more trustworthy group of people or is it too difficult to start over?



exactly what Ive been wondering myself daniel. now that Reptiles Australasia magazine seems to have died after the two issues published, I honestly feel there still a market for a magazine of this type and although both the RA and Scales & Tails were designed to cater to different markets and readers, there would definitely be a cross over with people reading and purchasing both. And if the second magazine catered for a world market then theres a whole new market out there.

So Im also wondering would the Scales & Tails team be considering publishing a second magazine similar in format and content to the Reptiles Australasia magazine (as was Joy's original intention back at the start of his RA magazine)?

maybe even make it available on the net as a PDF download to offset printing and distribution costs. Also any thoughts of distibuting the Scales & Tails magazine as a PDF download as well? Or having a phone application thats so popular these days?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 24, 2012)

Deb64 said:


> Jamie you have appologised to the people that needed to hear it.... Its time now that you stop punishing yourself.... We all learnt some very important things through this.. one being the importance to forgive and move ahead rather than dwell on what was.... There is no need for you to keep saying IM SORRY...... There were so many blinded by this guy and are starting to see his true colors now.... Let is be a lesson learnt and walk with your head held high..... It may take a fool to be sucked in by someones bad ways... but it takes a real person to be able to walk away, appologise and move forward in life....



Yep, I think I've done what I can... but I still feel like a d-i-c-k-h-e-a-d lol!!!

That's it for me!

J


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 24, 2012)

I really liked the sound of the Reptiles Australasia magazine, but i heard of its beginnings through the grapevine so made my decision never to support it by buying or subscribing from the very start. 

It would be great if the S&T team could get this going and offer some kind of 'Combo subscription'? 

Joy and family, you must be relieved now that you can come out and tell your story.


----------



## Retic (Jul 24, 2012)

To be honest with you Jamie I was more than a little gobsmacked when i was told you had jumped ship and joined RA given, as I said earlier, the well documented 'dodgy' past of the 'boss'. I am one of the witnesses to the fact that RA was indeed Joys baby and it was in no uncertain terms stolen from her. This sort of behaviour is actually one of the factors that prompted a move as far away as possible from what I see as a toxic sector of the hobby I love. 



Pythoninfinite said:


> If that was aimed at me, I'm not, and have not, made any excuses. If I'm in the wrong I'll cop it on the chin. As in most specialist areas, and especially on forums like this, be it dogs, cats, horses or reptiles, there are plenty of haters, and I've got my fair share, gathered over time for one reason or another. I'm not remotely interested in resetting their appreciation parameters - couldn't care less.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 24, 2012)

Now to answer a few of your questions: 

Yes the option for a sister magazine to Scales & Tails Australia, as originally intended, has been back on the table for the last few months.... and no we definitely will not be considering any partners!!!!!!!!! 

Regarding emag: We've been putting plans in place for some months now on going emag with Scales & Tails Australia as well as our regular hard copy and this is scheduled to happen before the end of the year, so watch for an announcement on that soon. Oops......... I just remembered that we actually announced it in the July issue of Scales & Tails Australia.

We have a few other irons in the fire at the moment as well that are keeping us quite busy, but we'll keep you updated as they all unfold.

Cheers

Joy


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 24, 2012)

Colin said:


> I buy Scales & Tails from the newsagent in the city near where I work and have the complete set from issue 1. The overseas magazines they also have there are interesting but in my opinion have way more advertisements and are not as good a quality in general both in content or manufacture as Scales & Tails. and most of the articles in the overseas magazines are very general and not that informative in my view. I used to buy these overseas magazines all the time many years ago when they were all that was available for the reptile enthusiast but dont find them value for money these days or that interesting. Just my opinion.
> 
> I personally dont find Scales & Tails has over the top advertisements and the quality of the articles that are topical to keeping and breeding reptiles in Australia are excellent quality.
> 
> besides $10-11 every two months is nothing these days for people with a passion about their hobby.





GeckoJosh said:


> I agree with you Colin, the overseas mags I have found are riddled with adds and the print quality dismal at best



The overseas magazines were printing breeding guides on our native species years before we ever had specialized books doing the same, I don't buy reptile related magazines to marvel at the glossy paper or wonder if it's going to fit in with the style of my coffee table. I buy it purely for the information both in husbandry and scientific sectors.

I just looked through the latest issue of S&C and on 47 pages there are 26 ads, that's not including the classifieds page which to me seems excessive for a 50 page magazine. I also find that a lot of the articles in S&C have been covered previously by Reptile Australia.

So because I won't continue to buy the magazine means I don't have a passion for the hobby? 
Sorry but my book collection begs to differ.

Again not having a dig, just giving my opinion.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 24, 2012)

TheCheshireCat said:


> The overseas magazines were printing breeding guides on our native species years before we ever had specialized books doing the same, I don't buy reptile related magazines to marvel at the glossy paper or wonder if it's going to fit in with the style of my coffee table. I buy it purely for the information both in husbandry and scientific sectors.
> 
> I just looked through the latest issue of S&C and on 47 pages there are 26 ads, that's not including the classifieds page which to me seems excessive for a 50 page magazine. I also find that a lot of the articles in S&C have been covered previously by Reptile Australia.
> 
> ...



You're certainly entitled to your opinion and my goodness no-one is trying to force you to buy anything ....... As we've always said we enjoy good constructive feedback and it's always appreciated. However the actual facts might be good too! Here's the correct information and not a dramatised version: I just double checked our ads and including all the business card size ads in the back which you actually included in your count (and there are 12 of those which fit on a page), plus the page for the classifieds and herp forums etc ,,,,,, total pages of ads including covers = 19.23% ....... I must say, great looking ads too!
And then I compared this with three random overseas magazines.... % of ads in them = 29.87%, 31.25% and 42% respectively....... hmmmmmmm..... I enjoy reading the oversea's mags too. I like to check out the ads so I'm certainly not complaining. I guess we are being very conservative with our % of ads when you compare our mag with overseas mags..... Not having a dig at you either...... just stating actual figures not dramatics.......
Cheers
Joy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 24, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> n a page), total pages of ads including covers = 19.23% ....... I must say, great looking ads too!
> And then I compared this with three random overseas magazines.... % of ads in them = 29.87%, 31.25% and 42% respectively....... hmmmmmmm....



These results are exactly what I expected


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> Yes the option for a sister magazine to Scales & Tails Australia, as originally intended, has been back on the table for the last few months....



Great to hear Joy!


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 24, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinion and my goodness no-one is trying to force you to buy anything ....... As we've always said we enjoy good constructive feedback and it's always appreciated. However the actual facts might be good too! Here's the correct information and not a dramatised version: I just double checked our ads and including all the business card size ads in the back which you actually included in your count (and there are 12 of those which fit on a page), plus the page for the classifieds and herp forums etc ,,,,,, total pages of ads including covers = 19.23% ....... I must say, great looking ads too!
> And then I compared this with three random overseas magazines.... % of ads in them = 29.87%, 31.25% and 42% respectively....... hmmmmmmm..... I enjoy reading the oversea's mags too. I like to check out the ads so I'm certainly not complaining. I guess we are being very conservative with our % of ads when you compare our mag with overseas mags..... Not having a dig at you either...... just stating actual figures not dramatics.......
> Cheers
> Joy



Ummmm, sorry but no I didn't count those at all.
I counted from front cover to page 47, in those 47 pages there were 26 ads. So there were no "dramatics" at all really.
Perhaps you need to recount?


----------



## Retic (Jul 24, 2012)

26 ads spread over 47 pages seems like a decent ratio to me and not really something to get fixated about. 



TheCheshireCat said:


> Ummmm, sorry but no I didn't count those at all.
> I counted from front cover to page 47, in those 47 pages there were 26 ads. So there were no "dramatics" at all really.
> Perhaps you need to recount?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 24, 2012)

Some people like a few ads anyway - stories of reptiles + products and services = a rounded magazine, as long as it's in balance. I live remotely, so never get to browse the shelves of reptile stores directly.

Jamie


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 24, 2012)

boa said:


> 26 ads spread over 47 pages seems like a decent ratio to me and not really something to get fixated about.


Fixated? I doubt it.

There are 45 accounts of advertising in a 50 page publication. Unless the basic formula for percentages has changed that doesn't equate to 19.23%


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 24, 2012)

Mate,,,,,,, I'm not getting into it with you, but thanks for the chuckle. :lol: 
Bottom line is that the percentage is what I said. You are entitled to your opinion, and geez wouldn't it be a dull old world if we all had exactly the same opinion? If you like our magazine (ads included) and you buy it, then that's great and thank you for supporting us. That's how we are able to continue to support the hobby the way that we do.... is by people supporting us. What's the saying? What goes around comes around! If we all support each other then the hobby wins. If you don't like our mag, then that's ok too. We knew before we started publishing that we wouldn't be able to please all the people all the time! 
As I said earlier, good constructive feedback is always welcome and we appreciate it as that's how we grew to be the success that we are today ... by listening to what people wanted....... I'm glad that you brought up the ad thing because it made me look at what other magazines were doing regarding their ads, and I hadn't done that in a while.... and yes we are still definitely on the right track, so once again thanks for that.
Take care.
Cheers
Joy

lol Boa...... it's 10 pages spread over a 52 page publication...... heck, this is fabulous advertising...... I wonder how many people are going to rush out and buy this issue just to count it up....... Thanks Cheshire Cat..... You're helping to boost this months sales. 



TheCheshireCat said:


> Fixated? I doubt it.
> 
> There are 45 accounts of advertising in a 50 page publication. Unless the basic formula for percentages has changed that doesn't equate to 19.23%



oh mate..... that's funny...... 10 pages out of a 52 page publication definitely does equate to 19.23% lol...... shall we start counting words now??????? lol :lol:


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 24, 2012)

Dude let it go. Lets try and have one RA thread that doesn't get closed. 
hehehe


----------



## william_blakers (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there anybody who was a subscriber to Reptiles Australasia who asked for a refund and did/did not get it?


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 24, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinion and my goodness no-one is trying to force you to buy anything ....... As we've always said we enjoy good constructive feedback and it's always appreciated. However the actual facts might be good too! Here's the correct information and not a dramatised version: I just double checked our ads and including all the business card size ads in the back which you actually included in your count (and there are 12 of those which fit on a page), plus the page for the classifieds and herp forums etc ,,,,,, total pages of ads including covers = 19.23% ....... I must say, great looking ads too!
> And then I compared this with three random overseas magazines.... % of ads in them = 29.87%, 31.25% and 42% respectively....... hmmmmmmm..... I enjoy reading the oversea's mags too. I like to check out the ads so I'm certainly not complaining. I guess we are being very conservative with our % of ads when you compare our mag with overseas mags..... Not having a dig at you either...... just stating actual figures not dramatics.......
> Cheers
> Joy



I enjoy your mag Joy, don't really care how many ads are in it & are their people who actually count them? Bet if it was a girlie mag the % would be much higher lol! Again top mag & keep up the good work-Cheers.


----------



## mungus (Jul 24, 2012)

I've just read the whole 7 pages...........:shock:
Jamie, Mate ! we all make errors in life, and admitting it to all, well that speaks volumes........... move on now !
S&T, Old days were your word is your Bond are gone !! Everything in writing, signed, sealed & delivered OR you dont continue with it !
Nothing like working with people who have the same blood flowing through their vanes as yours................
Hope the future treats you all well 
Aleks.


----------



## Dusty62 (Jul 24, 2012)

william_blakers said:


> Is there anybody who was a subscriber to Reptiles Australasia who asked for a refund and did/did not get it?



I asked for and got my refund for the last 2 issues with no problems.


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Very possible. He does use capitals when he doesn't want to be identified
> 
> Jamie



Funny how he didn't pop up again until you showed up.



TheCheshireCat said:


> Wouldn't you know? Aren't you the one who worked along side him?



Where's my magazine puss puss?







Look familiar Tumbleweed. I've watched your posts of late, seem to have a wealth of knowledge for a new member..... particularly when it comes to exotics.


----------



## Channaz (Jul 24, 2012)

I will just add my bit and say that I love S&T. Keep up the great work! 

Given the small market in this country, I'm grateful that we have an Australian reptile magazine. Looking forward to the next issue!


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2012)

Guilty Smiles


----------



## shaneb (Jul 25, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> Mate,,,,,,, I'm not getting into it with you, but thanks for the chuckle. :lol:
> Bottom line is that the percentage is what I said. You are entitled to your opinion, and geez wouldn't it be a dull old world if we all had exactly the same opinion? If you like our magazine (ads included) and you buy it, then that's great and thank you for supporting us. That's how we are able to continue to support the hobby the way that we do.... is by people supporting us. What's the saying? What goes around comes around! If we all support each other then the hobby wins. If you don't like our mag, then that's ok too. We knew before we started publishing that we wouldn't be able to please all the people all the time!
> As I said earlier, good constructive feedback is always welcome and we appreciate it as that's how we grew to be the success that we are today ... by listening to what people wanted....... I'm glad that you brought up the ad thing because it made me look at what other magazines were doing regarding their ads, and I hadn't done that in a while.... and yes we are still definitely on the right track, so once again thanks for that.
> Take care.
> ...



From someone who has been a long time in the hobby but doesn't frequent forums much (this thread is a perfect example why) I'd like to say that I am an avid reader of S&T. I really like the magazine. I never bought RA simply because of the disgraceful reputation of Neil Simpson, no other reason. I think its humorous those that defended him before have now changed their pants, no need to mention names (& this isn't about you Jamie Stuart), you know who you are. However I really think that posts like the above where someone (Joy) who is well recognised in the hobby continually 'argues' with a nobody. Really unprofessional. Why do you need to counteract what he's saying, the guy is clearly a dill, who cares? You can't win, you're only lowering yourself to his level. He has an opinion that is different to yours, it might be wrong, so what?


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2012)

TheCheshireCat said:


> The overseas magazines were printing breeding guides on our native species years before we ever had specialized books doing the same, I don't buy reptile related magazines to marvel at the glossy paper or wonder if it's going to fit in with the style of my coffee table. I buy it purely for the information both in husbandry and scientific sectors.
> 
> I just looked through the latest issue of S&C and on 47 pages there are 26 ads, that's not including the classifieds page which to me seems excessive for a 50 page magazine. I also find that a lot of the articles in S&C have been covered previously by Reptile Australia.
> 
> ...



your entitled to your opinion Tumbleweed.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hannaz said:


> I will just add my bit and say that I love S&T. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Given the small market in this country, I'm grateful that we have an Australian reptile magazine. Looking forward to the next issue!



Thanks Hannaz. There is a lot of hard work goes into publishing any magazine and it's very rewarding to know that it's appreciated.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 25, 2012)

So anybody want to buy my first edition vol 1 issue 1 of Reptiles Australasia Magazine... definitely going to be a collectors item as it had a very limited run and no longer in print or re-print. The whole series consist of two issues so that's half of your collection already done!

I'm open to swaps as well for snakes.... shall we start the bidding at say a single male GTP and will definitely trade it for an albino olive


----------



## jack (Jul 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> So anybody want to buy my first edition vol 1 issue 1 of Reptiles Australasia Magazine... definitely going to be a collectors item as it had a very limited run and no longer in print or re-print. The whole series consist of two issues so that's half of your collection already done!
> 
> I'm open to swaps as well for snakes.... shall we start the bidding at say a single male GTP and will definitely trade it for an albino olive



bugger, neil handed me a whole handful of them and i just gave them away...
the amusing thing is you're probably onto something there, just give it a decade or so.


----------

